
History isn't a 'useless' major - diodorus
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-grossman-history-major-in-decline-20160525-snap-story.html
======
cronjobber
> It teaches critical thinking

Not my experience. Actual critical thinkers lose half their IQ points as soon
as talk turns to history. People who know last week's history as reported by
journalists has to be taken with a big pinch of salt, yet cling to whatever
narrative of centuries past they've once read in a book, as if they had first
hand knowledge.

------
notadoc
A liberal arts education makes someone broadly informed and fairly well
rounded, who says that is useless?

~~~
ddebernardy
Those who don't need (or want) [employees|voters] who can think?

